# Lighting for 2.5 gallon nano?



## Shaggy2061 (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0191EWII2/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I31CVQX3A2ZSNJ&colid=1PKUQM0OI7T20&th=1

I have that over 5.5 and it is a little small might be perfect for 2.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

A Finnex stringray clip on would be perfect


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

For that small a tank, get a fairly standard bulb with a color you like and call it done. I'm growing plants out like crazy in a 1g cylinder vase (fairly tall) with a philips led 5000k bulb in a desk lamp. Plenty of light for you too, I think. 
The Finnex is great, but more than you need. Perhaps a good idea if you want room to upgrade.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Finnex Stingray is a great light.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. It got me headed in the right direction. I ended up going with a 12” COODIA unit that has color control, is dimmable, and has a remote. For $30, I figure it’s worth a try.


----------

